# Donde puedo descargar el Proteus 6.8



## Ulices (Oct 1, 2005)

Hola amigos electrónicos si alguien consiguiera el PROTEUS 6.8  ya que es bien útil e interesante simular en este programa, ruego deje la dirección.

Gracias y byecito


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 2, 2005)

Puedes descargar la version demo de este programa desde su pagina web:

http://www.labcenter.co.uk/


----------

